#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-08
<Cracknel> stas_: a cazut serverul
<stas> o picat link-ul roedu sibiu cu rds
<Cracknel> cred ca a picat cu tot interlanul :)
<Cracknel> ca-s pe romtelecom
<stas> eu pe rds
<stas> deci nope
<n00bsas> salut baieti
<Johane> salut n00bsas 
 * Chriisti hello ppl:)
<zk__> va salut
<zk__> cineva online?
<Cracknel> zk__: da
<zk__> Cracknel : am o problema...am un modem de la digi... Digi Net Mobil 7.2 ... iar pe ubuntu nu reusesc sa depasesc 15.3 kB/s download speed
<Cracknel> sigur n-ai depasit ceva limita de trafic? :)
<zk__> nu...limitarea e la 3 gb...si se reseteaza la input de luna...si n-am depasit 3 gb in 8 zile sigur... :)
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-09
<n00bsas> salut baieti
<kkady32> salut
<assirian> salutare
<assirian> vreau sa incerc si eu LMDE,dar nu stiu daca sa rezolvat problema cu conexiunea DSL a LMDE
<assirian> stie careva ?
<assirian> nu e nimeni pe aici?
<stas> salut, cine are windows lanaga el si un browser ie?
<Xaifas> in ubuntu intrebi de windows?
<alinrus> :))
<alinrus> !slap stas
 * Libertiny slaps stas around with a sharp Frostmourne
<stas> :)
<stas> ba du-te si gateste
<alinrus> am terminat
<alinrus> acum mananc
<stas> pai mananca :D
<stas> plm ce mii foame
<alinrus> is multitasking
<alinrus> ma daca astepti pana la 8 ce ies de la scoala
<alinrus> vin eu cu tine in kaufland
<stas> ye right :)
<stas> merg sa imi scot bani si imi comand piza cred
<alinrus> n-am mai mancat o pizza de asta iarna
<alinrus> ar fi cazul sa-mi comand si eu
<stas> la pronto iti iai 2 de pretu uneia
<stas> ba oare targus trimit in romania cu freeshipping?
<alinrus> n-am auzit de freeshipping in romania
<stas> in romania asta http://www.targus.com/us/product_details.aspx?sku=TCG650 ii mai scump ca nush ce rucsac de la targus de clasa enterprise
<stas> plm
<alinrus> hai ca mai povestim ca am de ajuns la mathematicum
<alinrus1> !slap stas
 * Libertiny slaps stas around with a chinese taxi
<stas> ping alinrus1 
<stas> gata scoala
<alinrus1> ai fost in kaufland ma?
<stas> nope
<stas> ma gandeam sa merg sa-mi scot bani si sa-mi iau o pizza
<alinrus1> mai mergi?
<stas> ma nu cred, vrei sa mergi?
<alinrus1> pai daca mergeai mergeam si eu sa rod ceva
<stas> apai oricum nu mai gasim de ros
<stas> eventual daca vrei hai la mine ca comand pizza
<alinrus1> is rupt de oboseala ca n-am dormit azi noapte
<alinrus1> aici era scurt unu doi
<alinrus1> aia cu pizza se lungeste
<stas> mno du-te sa dormi
<stas> plm maine am ceva sabloane de proiectare, si ma dispera
<alinrus1> la levente-i plac
<alinrus1> :))
<riddickbm> Cracknel , e posibil sa stergem rahatukl acela de topic cu libertate sau cenzura?
<riddickbm> e o mizerie
<Cracknel> riddickbm: lasa-i ma sa zica ce au de zis :)
<riddickbm> cu miros de kebab
<riddickbm> ok
<riddickbm> cum spui tu
<Cracknel> riddickbm: am citit si eu mesajele de astazi...
<Cracknel> hai sa lasam subiectul deschis si sa-i lasam sa dezbata pana se plictisesc
<Cracknel> poate ajung ei la o concluzie :)
<Cracknel> propun sa pastram distanta
<riddickbm> Cracknel , OK
 * Chriisti Hello
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-10
<ihalip> :o
<alinrus1> stas_, is you be?
<n00bsas> salut baieti
 * Chriisti hello
<riddickbm> V3n3RiX era vorba că ne lasă...hop-țop și coman norbert...apoi dacă nu pleacă primul, nici al doilea...interesanți oameni!
<Chriisti> ?
<stas> riddickbm: eu zic sa ii mai ignoram, forumul a fost si va ramane, cu ei sau fara
<stas> cum am mai spus, prea multa zarva pentru nimic
<alinrus1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sSKc5_Vs80
<stas> :)
<alinrus1> de mult n-am vazut ceva mai retardat
<alinrus1> 5 minute am pornit si eu tv-ul in cateva luni
<stas> :)
<stas> ba cum plm in netbeans folosesti modulul uml pentru a genera diagrame?
<stas> am facut odata si dupa nu mai stiu cum fac
<alinrus1> stas nu mai merge
<alinrus1> de pa la 6.7
<alinrus1> foloseste umbrello
<stas> ba mere, da tre sa instalezi un kkt de la ei
<stas> am hackat si parca mere
<stas> acuma
<alinrus1> nu stiu umbrello merge lux 
<s0l0> sal, am urmarit un pic discutiile pe http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode sa vad cum sta treaba inainte sa intru...oricum e misto, prima oara cand intru pe un irc, n-am avut nevoie pana acum, sper sa nu deranjez dar am si eu o intrebare
<s0l0> am o problema cu openVPN si nu reusesc sa-i dau de cap... am citit pe mai multe forumuri si am cautat si in manualele lor si pana la urma nu am gasit vreo solutie la problema pe care o am...mai exact incerc sa ma conectez la server prin tunelling si reusesc ceea ce e foarte ok :) dar nu mai imi merge mie web browsing-ul ceea e de-a dreptul frustrant, la inceput am crezut ca am o problema de genul recursivitatea pachetelor, dar TX bytes nu creste cum ar trebuii cand
<s0l0> careva vreo idee?
<cyberrider> !ro
<Libertiny> cyberrider: Error: "ro" is not a valid command.
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-11
<n00bsas> salut
<ihalip> sup
<n00bsas> sup=?
<alinrus> stas_: ping
<maya> buna seara
<maya> am o problemuta si daca nu deranjez si se poater va rog sami dati putin ajutor
<maya> multumesc
<maya> mentionez ca am cautat rezolvarea la problema mea pe foprum si google dar nu am gasit o rezolvare
<maya> am un pakard bell notebook 
<maya> si mi sa instalat ubuntu noptebook remix dar nu am microfon pe skype nu functioneaza 
<maya> va rog daca se poate sa ma ajutati
<maya> va rog totusi e cineva care poate sa ma ajute scuzati daca deranjez
<kkady32_> nu pot spune excat,verifica in sound preferences daca ia miscrofon mai intai
<kkady32_> da ai
<kkady32_> daca ai
<kkady32_> maya:click pe icoana din dreapta care arata ca un difuzor si mergi la sound preferences --> input
<maya> deci stai
<maya> merge mic dar cu castile cel incorporat nu merge si eu d ala am nevoie
<maya> si am verificat nu e p mute
<maya> si c am akolo
<maya> se numeste
<maya> intyernal audio analog stereo
<kkady32_> da,asa am si eu
<maya> si nu vrea sa mearga nu stiu de ce
<kkady32_> si la conector:
<kkady32_> ?
<maya> nu am conector
<maya> sound efects
<kkady32_> nu-ti apare scris microfon?
<maya> hardware
<kkady32_> la input
<maya> nu am decat volumul de la microfon
<maya> imput volum imput level
<kkady32_> da
<kkady32_> si sub?
<maya> chose device
<maya> si scrie ce tiam zis mai sus
<maya> analog ,,,,
<kkady32_> si nu scrie conector?
<maya> nope
<kkady32_> la mine apare la connector:microfon 1 microfon 2 si line in
<maya> nu nu am asa ceva
<maya> am ubuntu remix 10.10
<maya> ala ce zici tu era in 10.04
<kkady32_> bun,daca bagi castile ia verifica daca apare ceva aici
<maya> dar nu reusesc sal installez ala de pe stik
<kkady32_> nu stiu,eu am ubuntu 10.10
<kkady32_> poate nu iti vede microfonul,baga odata castile si vezi al input daca apare ceva la connector
<kkady32_> eu am microfon incorporat in webcam
<maya> nu nu apare nimic
<maya> de genul sa aleg
<kkady32_> si iti merge microfonul?
<kkady32_> de la casti?
<maya> da
<kkady32_> in fine
<maya> nus ce are de ce nu imi apare ca si la tine
<kkady32_> : ))
<kkady32_> si la 10.04 a mers?
<maya> pai ala nu pot sal pun de pa stik
<maya> nu s ce are
<maya> asata e singururl care merge
<kkady32_> no,poate nu vede microfonul incorporat
<maya> si asta e o varianta
<maya> dar cum fac sal vada
<kkady32_> nu stiu daca reusesti
<kkady32_> nu ai gasit pe net,nu are cineva aceeasi problema ca si tine?
<kkady32_> ma refer cineva cu laptopul tau
<maya> ba da la noi pe forum dar nu sa dat nici o rezolvare
<kkady32_> pai e greu sa dai asa generic,fiecare are particularitatile lui
<maya> pai da dar nu sa dat rezolvare
<maya> l aluat vladi la misto pe om 
<maya> si cam atat
<kkady32_> in fine
<kkady32_> cum e remix asta ca nu imi amintesc,am testat doar odata pe un netbook
<kkady32_> ai cumva system?
<kkady32_> eu folosesc gnome
<maya> e fain si cam atat dar ceva mai misto decat 10.04
<maya> da e gnome
<kkady32_> si in system am system testing
<kkady32_> System-Administration-System Testing
<maya> si ar trebuie sa testez sistemul
<kkady32_> exact
<kkady32_> poate te ajuta cu ceva
<maya> stai cqa incerc acum
<kkady32_> ok
<kkady32_> ce model ai?
<kkady32_> PB KAV60?
<kkady32_> maya:ce model e laptopul tau?
<maya> pakard bell
<kkady32_> da si mai tre sa fie un nr ceva
<kkady32_> ce model?
<maya> stai asa umpic
<maya> nav50
<kkady32_> ok
<alinrus> stie careva cum ii zice la merge sort in romana?
<kkady32_> maya:deschide terminal si da comanda asta: %pci | grep -i audio
<kkady32_> maya:fara %
<kkady32_> maya:  lspci | grep -i audio
<laserbeam> alinrus, sortare prin interclasare
<alinrus> laserbeam: merci, eu numai in engleza le stiu :)
<laserbeam> mă... am cărţi de variate excelenţe de a X-a, XI-a etc + profă de info în casă : ))
<alinrus> ma si eu am zeci de carti in casa da toate-s in engleza :))
<alinrus> am probleme cand incerc sa ma inteleg cu cineva care stie numa romana si trebuei sa pierdem timp sa ne explicam unu altuia ce face ca sa ne prindem
<laserbeam> ok... no, spor... (fac ture prin casă... brb)
<maya> da deci pe system test merge microfonul
<kkady32_> interesant
<kkady32_> deci asta inseamna ca nu merge pe skype
<kkady32_> dar merge pe ubuntu remix
<kkady32_> parca si in skype este un test audio si video
<kkady32_> fa un test si acolo
<maya> lam facut se aude doar un harsait
<maya> atat
<maya> poate pentru ca are pulse si nu alsa
<kkady32_> da
<kkady32_> asta vroiam sa spun
<maya> pai si cum pun alsa
<maya> ca nus
<kkady32_> ca ce am citit pe net spune ca pulse are probleme
<kkady32_> dar,daca in test ti-a mers microfonul poate poti schimba ceva in skype
<kkady32_> nu poti selecta in skype altceva in afara de pulse?
<maya> am incercat nu merge
<maya> nu imi da altceva
<kkady32_> atunci fa o chestie
<maya> zi
<kkady32_> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<kkady32_> de aici:http://www.jpierre.com/2009/04/fixing-mic-audio-problem-with-eee-pc-1000h-and-ubuntu-netbook-remix/
<maya> ok si apoi ce fac
<kkady32_> da un restart si vezi daca iti merge sunetul
<kkady32_> gasisem si asta dar e pt 9.04
<kkady32_> http://funwithlinux.wordpress.com/2009/04/20/fixing-skype-audio-problem-on-ubuntu-904/
<kkady32_> si daca nu merge dai : sudo apt-get install pulseaudio --ca sa reinstalezi pulseaudio 
<maya> e ok acum merge cam ciudat dar am ceva pureci p akolo
<maya> dar mia disparut icoana de sunet
<maya> si nus cum sa o pun inapoi
<kkady32_> si acuma iti merge in skype?
<maya> da merge are ceva pureci dar sa zicem ca e ok
<maya> da cum imi pun icoana de sunet inapoi
<kkady32_> o fi avand legatura cu pulseaudio
<kkady32_> insa daca iti merge la test cu pulse ar trebui cumva sa mearga si cu skype
<kkady32_> maya:reinstaleaza atunci pulseaudio si vezi daca iti apare icoana de sunet
<maya> ok acum merge cumva 
<maya> dar nu cu pulse
<maya> baiu e ca nu stiu cum sami fac sa am control la volume]
<maya> volum
<maya> pentru ca nu am de nici o culoare
<kkady32_> asta nu stiu ce sa zic,ar trebui sa vezi cu alsamixer 
<kkady32_> s-a schimbat ceva la 10.10 s-a trecut pe pulseaudio server
<maya> de kkk
<maya> nu merge cum trebuie
<maya> oare cand or lasa in pace un lucru care merge deja
<maya> tre sa faca ei ceva 
<maya> un pas inainte 2 inapoi
<kkady32_> : ))
<kkady32_> nu neaparat
<kkady32_> hai sa mai probam ceva
<kkady32_> resinatelaza pulseaudio
<kkady32_> reinstaleaza
<maya> am facuto mai devreme
<kkady32_> ok
<maya> dc crezi ca am lipsit
<maya> si nu merge
<kkady32_> si acum ai icoana?
<maya> face la fel
<kkady32_> dar ai icoana?
<maya> nu
<maya> ca lam dat iar jos
<maya> da nu mia aparut icoana
<kkady32_> : ))
<kkady32_> in system-preferences-startup-aplication ai bifat aia cu pulse audio?
<maya> e pai nu stiu sa ajung akolo
<maya> ca nu merge klik dreapta
<maya> pe bara de sus
<kkady32_> pai si ca system testing cum ai ajuns?
<maya> stai
<maya> e bifata
<maya> da nu o mai arata
<maya> si am si in sistem aia cu volum control dar nu merge
<maya> zice ca sa astept sa caute nus c
<maya> si tot caquta ziua de ieri da nu o gaseste
<kkady32_> stai sa ne intelegem
<maya> eu iam zis ca nu o sa o gas da nu pricepe si pace
<kkady32_> ce volum control?
<maya> am in sistem
<maya> aplication system sound control
<maya> da cum spuneam cauta ziua d ieri da nu o gaseste
<kkady32_> pai cand ai dat remove la pulseaudio a mai dezinstalat ceva?
<maya> nu
<maya> stiu
<maya> am dat remove si a dat el jos c a stiut
<kkady32_> ok deschide un terminal
<kkady32_> da aptitude
<kkady32_> cand se deschide aptitude apasa tasta g
<maya> The program 'aptitude' can be found in the following packages:
<maya>  * aptitude
<maya>  * aptitude-gtk
<maya> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<kkady32_> ok instaleaza-l
<kkady32_> uitasem ca nu mai vine implicit in 10.10
<maya> dami comanda cum sa fac pls
<kkady32_> pai tocmai ai scris-o
<kkady32_> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<maya> nu am scris am dat copy paste
<maya> :P
<maya> ok
<maya> acum am dat tst g
<maya> si mia apaqrut nus c akolo
<kkady32_> aha,ca vrea sa instaleze
<maya> pai si acum ce fac
<kkady32_> cate sunt?
<kkady32_> cate pachete?
<kkady32_> asa de curios
<maya> 3
<kkady32_> ok,instaleaza-le
<maya> cum
<kkady32_> g
<maya> ok si akum?
<maya> dau restart
<maya> iar
<kkady32_> le-a instalat?
<kkady32_> da,da un restart
<maya> el asa a zis
<kkady32_> sa vedem daca acuma apare
<kkady32_> icoana de sunet
<kkady32_> se poate da restart si numia la X
<kkady32_> dar in fine
<maya> ok
<maya> deci nu mia aparut icoana
<maya> si ce aveam tot nu merge
<kkady32_> ce aveai?
<maya> ala cu volume control
<maya> da ala tot cau7ta
<kkady32_> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-get-back-missing-gnome-panel-iconsapplets
<maya> tocmai iti spuneam mai devreme ca nu merge klik dreapta pe panel sao descktop
<kkady32_> nu a mers deloc sau de acuma de cand ai dezinstalat ?
<maya> de acum de cand lam dat jos ala
<maya> a nu
<maya> de cand am instalat nu mia mers klik
<maya> dreapta
<maya> nus de ce
<maya> stai ca ies la o pipa 2 minute revin
<kkady32_> maya:http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/restorerecover-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-desktop-panels/
<maya> poate imi pune iar pulse si nam facut nimic
<maya> =))
<maya> iti multumesc taqre mult pentru ajutor dar acum tre sa plec raman datoare si daca mai esti pe aici cam intro ora te mai bazai in caz ca nu e un deranj
<maya> multumesc mult de tot
<kkady32_> nu ai de ce
<kkady32_> spor
<maya> multumesc
<kkady32_> sunt curios daca dupa asta iti apare icoana
<kkady32_> si ar mai fi ceva de testat la sunet cu pulse
<kkady32_> dar no,trebuie sa butonezi
<kkady32_> asta e
<[zdv]> salutare
<[zdv]> ma poate ajuta cineva cu o mica problema
 * Chriisti Hello ***
 * Chriisti gnite
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-12
<maya> buna
<maya> am revenit cu problema mea
<maya> daca mai e cineva carte vrea sa ma ajute
<maya> ca tot nu am reusit sami pun inapoi icoana de volum 
<maya> care mia disp[arut dupe ce am dat remove la pulse
<kkady32> maya:da comanda :gnome-volume-control-applet
<maya> ]neatzaaa
<maya> na ca mai gasit iar
<kkady32> ciao
<kkady32> no
<kkady32> se intampla
<kkady32> interesant e ca am dat si eu comanda asta
<kkady32> acuma am 2 icoane cu sunet
<maya> ** (gnome-volume-control-applet:2395): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<kkady32> dar de la asta pot regla volumul
<maya> si se tot repeta
<kkady32> aha
<kkady32> no stai un pic
<kkady32> cat /etc/init.d/pulseaudio
<kkady32> ce apare la tine?
<maya> la mine apare o intreaga poveste din care nu inteleg prea multe
<kkady32> cu ceea ce ti-am trimis ieri ai reusit sa dai comenzile?
<maya> da
<maya> nu merge
<kkady32> tu icoana aia cu plicul o ai?
<maya> da
<kkady32> notification area?
<maya> tot mai putin aia d sunet
<kkady32> ok
<kkady32> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<kkady32> asta ai dat-o?
<kkady32> si dupa pkill gnome-panel
<maya> am dato acum
<kkady32> si sa dai restart?
<kkady32> sti sa dai restart la X?
<kkady32> sau mai bine da un restart
<kkady32> dupa ce dai comenzile astea
<maya> dau acum
<kkady32> hai ca 5 min mai sunt pe aici
<maya> am dat
<kkady32> ok si?
<maya> parca da sa apara ceva dar dispare si la revedere
<maya> apre asa ceva ca o pata neagra dar dispare repede
<kkady32> si daca dai acuma :gnome-volume-control?
<kkady32> se deschide acelasi lucru care se deschidea daca dadeai click pe icoana?
<maya> imi da eroarea de mai sus
<kkady32> aha
<kkady32> nu stiu ce sa zic
<maya> si imi apare o fereastra unde scrie waiting for sund sistem to responde
<kkady32> tre sa plec acuma dar am sa mai revin
<maya> ok
<maya> merci tare mult din nou
<kkady32> nu ai pt ce
<kkady32> trebuie sa fie o solutie
<maya> e nu am 
<maya> nu vezi ca esti singurul caresi bate capul cu mine
<kkady32> no si?
<maya> da trebuie numai ca eu nu o stiu
<kkady32> o fac daca am timp si placere
<maya> eee
<maya> te cred
<kkady32> pai si eu caut pe net
<kkady32> din cauza asta am ajuns si eu mai demult sa reinstalez ubuntu
<maya> pai si eu am cautrat numai ca nu prea stiu c sa caut
<kkady32> ma enerva ca nu mai apareau icoanele
<kkady32> in fine
<kkady32> tre sa plec
<kkady32> am sa revin
<maya> ok
<kkady32> pa
<maya> bye si multa bafta
<maya> o zi faina
<nkn> stiti cum sa fac sa deschid porturile pentru deluge/transmission? folosesc ubuntu 10.04, modem usb ZTE MF110 de la digi
<maya> buna 
<maya> am revenit 
<maya> din nou
<maya> ca tot nu reusesc sami fac icoana
<maya> de sunet
<maya> si nu stiu de ce sau cum
<roentgen_> nkn: ce le blocheaza?
<nkn> roentgen_ ,nu stiu, poate iptables, dar m-am uitat pe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo si am incercat "sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT" dar nu a rezolvat nimic
<roentgen_> ai router?
<nkn> nu, doar modem usb de la digi
<roentgen_> aha
<roentgen_> iptables -vnL
<roentgen_> arata ceva?
<roentgen_> cu sudo in fata
<nkn> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 197K packets, 178M bytes)
<nkn>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
<nkn> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<nkn>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
<nkn> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 174K packets, 20M bytes)
<nkn>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination 
<roentgen_> aha
<roentgen_> ai idee ce port foloseste deluge?
<nkn> am setat pe random
<roentgen_> pune ceva fix
<roentgen_> si apoi intra pe http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<roentgen_> si vezi ce zice
<nkn> am incercat cu 6968, l-am setat si pe deluge si am dat check acolo,Error: I could not see your service on 86.127.164.121 on port (6968) Reason: Connection refused
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-13
<SaverincuValenti> ma poate ajuta cineva?
<SaverincuValenti> va rog?
 * johane salută pe riddickbm 
<stas> ping adiroiban 
<stas> vii mai repede cu noi spre fsega? eu si alinrus vrem sa halim ceva inainte de ne omorai pe-acolo
<adiroiban> stas_: up?
<adiroiban> Cracknel: up?
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-14
<spetrea-home> salut, stie cineva un soft pentru alarme in linux ? gen, setez alarma peste 1h si el imi zice 
<spetrea-home> folosesc gnome
<alinrus> alarm clock applet cred ca ii zice
<alinrus> eu asta-l folosesc
<alinrus> sudo aptitude install alarm-clock-applet
<stas> +1 pentur applet-ul de alarma
<alinrus> esti treaz stas
<alinrus> :))
<stas> am fost pana la exa, mi-o dat de spalat :)
<alinrus> :))))
<alinrus> fail
<stas> true
<alinrus> you're doing it wrong
<stas> plm, fa un techtalk pe subiectu asta data viitoare :)
<alinrus> as putea
<stas> :D
<stas> ba mii foame
<alinrus> pai baga la stomac
<stas> n-am mai mancat de cand am fost cu voi
<alinrus> :)))
<stas> ce?
<alinrus> eu am mancat 2 oua de atunci
<stas> eu nimic
<alinrus> si am baut o oala de cafea
<stas> vin si gata
<alinrus> si vreo 10 tigari
<stas> is mai fancy :)
<stas> adiroiban: dormi?
<stas> oare mai livreaza piza astia din cluj?
<alinrus> ye
<alinrus> eu am comandat si la 3-4
<alinrus> depinde de la cine comanzi
<alinrus> ma stas am gasit o intrebare la testele alea ce tot apar pe facebook 
<stas> pai zi de la cine ai comandat? :)
<alinrus> cum iti dai seama ca esti la info la ubb?
<stas> ce teste?
<alinrus> daca il sti pe forest
<alinrus> =))
<alinrus> nu stiu ma am vazut la cineva
<alinrus> ii ceva aplicatie de aia retardata
<alinrus> ca te intreaba ceva 
<stas> ah
<stas> apai mno altfel nu-l stii :))
<stas> ce si-o scris astia 
<stas> Oferta: 1+2 gratis
<stas> plm, iese 3
<stas> aia sigur nu-s la info :D
<alinrus> unde?
<alinrus> wow
<stas> pronto
<alinrus> 3 pizza
<alinrus> comand si eu
<stas> http://is.gd/h4O3C
<stas> 1 + 2 gratis (la o pizza media cumparata primiti 2 pizza medii gratis).
<stas> mno bine
<alinrus> apoi la iasi numa
<stas> da
<stas> ba tie tii foame
<alinrus> apoi pentru o pizza nu ma duc in iasi
<alinrus> ba mie mi foame
<alinrus> :))
<stas> luam pizza? :)
<alinrus> ye
<alinrus> :))
<alinrus> ai sunat si lucreaza la ora asta?
<stas> ii faza ca nu mananc 2
<alinrus> pai comanda 2
<alinrus> si iti platesc jumate
<alinrus> si platesti si tu jumate 
<alinrus> si platim fiecare jumate si mancam cate una
<alinrus> :))
<stas> bun
<stas> stai ca sun
<stas> medie nu
<alinrus> ye
<stas> http://www.pronto-pizza.eu/pizza-bacau-pizza-piatra-neamt-pizza-cluj-pizza-iasi/pizza-piatra-neamt-pizza-iasi-pizza-cluj-pizza-bacau/item/2-pizza-vieneza-medie-31-cm.html
<stas> ?
<alinrus> ori de care ma
<stas> ba da nu-mi dai bani ca si asa iti datorez
<stas> plm
<alinrus> lux
<alinrus> mananc de pomana
<alinrus> :))
<alinrus> fail http://i.imgur.com/LFA76.jpg
<stas> :))
<alinrus> ai sunat?
<stas> inca
<stas> sun
<stas> nu mere
<stas> plm merg eu pana la ei :)
<stas> ma nu raspund
<alinrus> la ce numar ai sunat?
<stas> si treponti e slashdotat
<stas> la toate
<stas> la orange intra direct mesageria
<alinrus> plm
<alinrus> poate nu lucreaza noaptea
<stas> nu scrie nicaieri
<alinrus> plm
<stas> luam de la http://www.pronto-pizza.eu/pizza-bacau-pizza-piatra-neamt-pizza-cluj-pizza-iasi/pizza-piatra-neamt-pizza-iasi-pizza-cluj-pizza-bacau/item/215-pizza-taraneasca-medie-31-cm.html
<stas> http://pizza-more.ro/comanda-pizza.php
<stas> ^
<alinrus> pizza more
<stas> au preturi ok
<alinrus> da astia unde au sediu
<alinrus> ca poate costa mult transportu
<stas> peste 25 e gratis
<alinrus>  Pentru orice comanda de mancare acasa mai mare de 25lei, transportul este GRATUIT ! Daca
<alinrus> ah lux
<stas> 2 pizza is cam 25 26
<stas> si cica lucra pana pe la 3
<alinrus> ia-mi zi mie ce iti iei tie
<alinrus> sa nu ma mai uit
<alinrus> da sa nu fie de aia vegetariana plm
<stas> Hag
<stas> pizza hag
<stas> Specialitatea bucatarului : baza de aluat crocant umpluta cu extra mozzarella, cu topping de jambon, ardei gras, carnati cabanos si masline peste mozzarella si sos special de tomate!
<stas>     730 gr.
<stas> 17 lei
<stas> 14 e de 500gr
<stas> n-are rost pentru 3 lei
<alinrus> bine
<stas> http://pizza-more.ro/poza_mica/pizza-hag.jpg
<alinrus> ii bine ma nu-s pretentios deloc
<stas> cica e specialitate
<stas> :)
<stas> si au si messenger
<alinrus> mai bine numa sa o aduca repede
<stas> oki vine intr-o ora
<alinrus> eha 
<stas> nu tre transport
<stas> platit :)
<alinrus> suie pozele undeva pana atunci
<stas> mananc si eu ceva plm
<stas> da pai aia fac
<alinrus> apoi ce tzava ai ma
<alinrus> ori is rezolutie mare si suge la cantar?
<stas> ce tzava? :)
<alinrus> :))
<alinrus> bandwidth
<adiroiban> stas ai luat examenul la prolog?
<stas> adiroiban: urmeaza
<alinrus> are marti cu mine cred
<stas> :)
<stas> 17
<adiroiban> ah
<adiroiban> credeam că l-ai avut
<alinrus> ai fost la examenu de lab?
<stas> miercuri, 17.11.2010, saptamana a 8-a, fie in intervalul 14-16, sala L308, fie in intervalul 18-20, sala L307
<stas> pai la asta
<alinrus> pai vezi ca si marti e ala practic
<alinrus> adica teoretic
<alinrus> si acolo cred ca esti cu noi
<stas> marti, ah oki
<stas> ce vine? :)
<alinrus> noi am dat labu
<alinrus> la lab tragi bilet de ala
<alinrus> si cum ai noroc
<alinrus> in principiu daca sti scapi in max 10 minute
<alinrus> daca nu sti nu am stat sa vad ce se intampla
<stas> :) oki
<alinrus> scrie macar modelu ala matematic pe foaie
<alinrus> sau ceva
<stas> ah, da tre sa scrii si ala
<alinrus> vezi ca lista vine sigur
<stas> sau stai ca e practic
<alinrus> invata cum sa faci macar o parcurgere pe lista
<alinrus> si orice iti vine faci aia
<stas> pai aia e baza
<alinrus> sigur e 5
<alinrus> adica ma gandesc
<alinrus> cred ca pana la urma toti o trecut intr-un fel sau altul
<stas> apai ar fi aiurea sa futa meciu la o materie ca aia
<alinrus> a ma si vezi baga-ti turbo prolog sa vezi care-i faza cu el
<alinrus> ca eu asa am stat vreo 5 minute sa ma prind care-i treaba cu el
<alinrus> si in turbo prolog mai ai niste futeri de directive
<stas> gen
<stas> ?
<alinrus> domains, goals, rules
<alinrus> si poti sa definesti domenii multiple
<stas> pe linux.scs... nu ai prolog?
<alinrus> predicates
<alinrus> turbo prolog nu e pe linux
<alinrus> numa daca-l bagi in dosemu/dosbox
<alinrus> eu laburile le-am dus in swi
<alinrus> da la examen nu te lasa numa pe calculatoarele de acolo cu turboprolog
<stas> oki
<stas> ba alinrus adiroiban http://is.gd/h50zS
<stas> :))
<alinrus> epic
<alinrus> =))
<alinrus> :)))
<stas> asai :D
<adiroiban> :)
<stas> fsck, cum pana me
<stas> o sterg
<alinrus> nu esti normal ma
<alinrus> cum pula ai prins-o asa
<stas> ma, tu trebuia sa fii prins, nu altu :)
<alinrus> eh
<stas> http://softwareliber.ro/poze/?galleria=TechTalks/2010-11-13%20Git,%20Android%20SDK
<stas> alinrus, adiroiban ^
<stas> hmm, nush ce unele nu s-o intors
<stas> ii prost shotwell
<alinrus> cat o trecut de cand ai comandat pizza? :))
<stas> 10
<stas> la 1.17 am comandat
<alinrus> plm ca ma roade stomacu
<alinrus> ma eu nu pot intra acolo la poze :)
<alinrus> ok o intrat dupa 5 minute
<stas> se facea backupy acy am vazut
<alinrus> ma deja face urat stomacu
#ubuntu-ro 2011-11-07
<Morfeus^> hello all!
<searching> e cineva?
<searching> nkn stiu ca esti on
<nkn> lol
<searching> ajuta-ma cu o informatie
<nkn> daca pot
<searching> mi-am instalat si gcc(minGW) pe XP 
<searching> daca poti 
<searching> compilez totul ok
<searching> cand rulez dispare foarte repede
<searching> am incercat programele banale 
<searching> introdu un numar
<searching> imi apare in consola introdu un numar
<searching> dar cand am dat enter 
<nkn> compilezi pe win si incerci pe linux sau ce
<searching> dispare
<searching> nu compilez cu mingw pe xp
<searching> am scris si pe forum da am vazut ca nimeni nu a raspuns
<searching> nu m-ai inteles?
<searching> am un compilator mingw
<searching> sunt pe windows xp
<searching> compilez sa zicem un program.c il fac program.exe
<searching> daca am sa zicem un printf sa afiseze ceva acolo
<searching> se deschide consola foarte repede
<searching> nu ramane deschisa sa-mi zica 
<searching> sunt un fraer!
<searching> :))
<nkn> mhm
<searching> hai alta
<searching> tot pe xp
<searching> am facut un program cu interfata grafica cu ajutorul win32api
<searching> se deschide interfata
<searching> dar se deschide si consola
<searching> :))
<nkn> oO
<searching> mai demult am facut altceva
<searching> am compilat cu gcc in linux
<searching> program.exe
<searching> am vazut nu merge nu e portabil
<searching> mi s-a spus sa compilez in windows ca sa mearga
<searching> acum in win da :)) 
<searching> hai ca te intreb altceva
<searching> cum fac screenshot in Lubuntu?
<searching> am incercat cu print da nu vrea
<nkn> nu are program de screenshot in accesories?
<nkn> daca vrei ceva portabil usor scrie in python
<nkn> parerea mea
<searching> nu are xfce avea 
<nkn> uitete in ubuntu software center dai search dupa screenshot
<nkn> eu unul am arch si folsesc scrot, e de cli si usor de folosit
<searching> zice ca are mtpaint 
<searching> da nu gasesc
<nkn> cine zice
<searching> pe forum
<nkn> mtpaint screenshot?
<nkn> poate shutter
<nkn> care poate si modifica pozele
<searching> mtpaint  are la graphics
<nkn> ce legatura are mtpaint cu screenshot?
<nkn> cu ala doar modifici poze si e lightweight
<searching> apasam print si dau in mtpaint Paste
<searching> :)
<nkn> aha
<searching> nu merge
<nkn> pai nu prea are cum..
<nkn> isntaleaza shutter
<nkn> ala face screenshot si le poti si modifica dupa ce ai facut, chiar din shutter
<searching> si cu ala poti?
<searching> ms 
<searching> scrot ocupa mult?
<nkn> nu
<nkn> 48kb instalat :P
<searching> si nu poti numai in consola ?
<searching> sa-l folosesti
<nkn> ba da, ti-am zis ca e doar de cli
<searching> zice ca-l am instalat
<searching> da nu-l vad
<nkn> unde sa-l vezi
<searching> in panel
<nkn> pai n-ai unde sa-l vezi ca doar e de cli
<nkn> apt-get vezi? nu ca e de cli
<searching> nu
<nkn> pai daca e de cli se foloseste in terminal.....
 * nkn is going to eat
<searching> pofta buna
<searching> da mai zi-mi ceva
<searching> cum dau apt-get remove la games?
<searching> :)
<searching> m-am descurcat am intrebat dincolo :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-11-08
<ubuntu-visitor5> sal all
#ubuntu-ro 2011-11-13
<fluturel> se poate sa imi configurez serverul care are ubuntu pe el astfel incat sa pot de acasa sa deschid 2 medii grafice pe el, prin VNC de exemplu ... si in un mediu sa am KDE si in altul GNOME?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-05
<bijou> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-06
<bijou> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-07
<alegen> buna seara. site`ul ubuntu.ro mai este functional?
<AncaEmanuel> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.ro
<AncaEmanuel> Serverul ubuntu.ro nu mai răspunde de câteva zile.
<AncaEmanuel> Știe cineva care e problema ?
<fdd> Vote for Pedro! http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbchy0MvRQ1r5j88d.jpg
<crismblog> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-08
<crismblog> pentru fani mediului de lucru Xfce - #xfce-ro
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-09
<alinrus> no is gata
<alinrus> wrong win
<alinrus> :)
<dbtmro> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-10
<crismblog> salutare
<searching> e cineva treaz?
<crismblog> #xfce-ro pentru fani mediului de lucru xfce
<ubuntu-visitor0> va rog ajutati-ma:am ubuntu 12.04-64bit,iar la conexiunea de internet nu pot sa dau refresh/reload,atunci cand mai pica netu ptr un scurt timp
<ubuntu-visitor0> cum sa fac? sau ce sa fac ca sa am posibilitatea asta de'a da reload???
<crismblog> se face automat reload când vine semnalul
<crismblog> îl faci tu sau mă apuc eu
<ubuntu-visitor0> pai nu stiu ce sa cred cu ubuntu asta...n'am mai avut demulti ani ubuntu...si cu pidginul nu stiu ce are,dar nu pot seta ceva,nu-mi apare aceasta posibilitate
<crismblog> ce nu poți seta la pidgin
<ubuntu-visitor0> uite,de ex. n-am putut intra pe acest chat decat cu chromium....pidginul nu-mi ofera posibilitatea asta,desi am adaugat irc la accounts
<crismblog> pentru chat mai bine folosești xchat decât pidgin, pidgini lasăl doar pentru messenger
<ubuntu-visitor0> totusi,nu pot face setari,nu am tools sau altceva...nu crezi ca e cam aiurea?
<ubuntu-visitor0> ma gandesc ca n-am instalat tot pidginul,poate d-aia
<crismblog> intri la acounts > manage acounts  - de aici se introduc conturile
<ubuntu-visitor0> asta am facut
<ubuntu-visitor0> tu ce ai,unity?
<ubuntu-visitor0> ma ajuti sa instalex interfata 'mate'?
<ubuntu-visitor0> cred ca te stiu,esti din turda
<crismblog> da, sunt di turda
<crismblog> din*
<crismblog> uite cum să instalezi mate în ubuntu http://crismblog.ro/tutoriale/instalare-mate-in-ubuntu/
<crismblog> eu am xubuntu
<ubuntu-visitor0> ce-mi recomanzi,mate sau alt DE?
<crismblog> eu zic să le încerci pe toate și să rămâi la care îți place
<ubuntu-visitor0> mie imi place gnome 2
<crismblog> gnome 2 nu mai este
<ubuntu-visitor0> pot instala gnome3?e bun?
<crismblog> numai pe câteva distribuții, dar va dispărea și de pe acestea
<ubuntu-visitor0> mate nu e un fel de gnome2?
<crismblog> este bun dacă îți va plăcea
<crismblog> încearcă unity, gonome, mate, cinnamon, xfce, lxde
<crismblog> gnome*
<ubuntu-visitor0> introduc in terminal comenzile alea asa cum le-ai scris tu?
<crismblog> da, așa cum sunt scrise acolo
<ubuntu-visitor0> ultima comanda nu o pot instala
<ubuntu-visitor0> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  mate-desktop-environment : Depends: mate-core (= 1.4.0+precise) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. 
<crismblog> tastează comanda sudo apt-get install mate*
<ubuntu-visitor0>  mate-settings-daemon-pulse : Conflicts: mate-settings-daemon-gstreamer but 1.4.0-2+precise is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. 
<crismblog> atunci fă cum scrie aici http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-11
<crismblog> salutare
<Mortu> salut, ar fi care on pentru niste intrebari de newbie? :D
<tilgath> salutare all :)
<tilgath> vreau un  ajutor de la domniile voastre!...un chromium.deb-32bit...se poate? ca nu gasesc cu unchiu' Google...
<tilgath> :'(
<crismblog> seara bună
<Mortu> salut, e cineva on // need help cu instalare nvidia sub 12.10 :(
#ubuntu-ro 2013-11-05
<ubuntu-visitor7> este cineva online?
<ubuntu-visitor7> Am o intrebare legata de Ubuntu 12.04
<ubuntu-visitor7> Eu lucrez in contabilitate si folosim PDF inteligent. Ubuntu 12.04 nu recunoaste asa ceva
<ubuntu-visitor7> nu il pot deschide
<ubuntu-visitor7> Nu ii pot incuraja pe altii sa foloseasca Ubuntu din cauza incopatibilitatilor programelor folosite
#ubuntu-ro 2014-11-03
<Andy-311> zz_V3n3RiX, dormi? :)
#ubuntu-ro 2014-11-04
<CristianXfce> De câteva zile Xubuntu 14.04.1 și Linux Mint 17 nu îmi mai vede rețeau wireles și până acuma câteva zile nu am avut această problemă. Cine știe care poate să fie problema?
<CristianXfce> TOR, TAILS, The DeepWeb & The Darknet http://www.meetup.com/Comunitatea-Hatch-Bucuresti/events/216319002/ 
#ubuntu-ro 2014-11-09
<crismblog> Recomandați un film bun
#ubuntu-ro 2015-11-06
<gogu> bunaseara, mai e cineva pe aici?
<Laur> Buna seara
<Vader> careva on?
<Jobava> salut Vader
<Vader> Salut
<Vader> Ai 1 minut sa-mi asculti si mie rugamintea?
<Jobava> Vader: sigur
<Vader> Am niste vps-uri la Digital Ocean si as vrea sa stiu cum as putea sa le protejez de shell-uri gen c99, r57.php
<Vader> Vreau sa gazduiesc vreo 100 domenii pe un vps mai puternic, cu Nginx, Varnish, etc
<Vader> Si ma gandesc serios la securitate, protectii, etc.
<Jobava> Vader: nu pot să te ajut aici, ai putea să mai întrebi pe #startups sau pe #nginx
<Vader> Inteleg, multumesc frumos.
<Vader> Dar cu niste sfaturi de securitate m-ai putea ajuta? sau articole pe forum ceva
#ubuntu-ro 2015-11-08
<iceman_> hi
<iceman_> ciao tuturor
<iceman_> ciao tuturor
<iceman_> ce faceti?
<annonymus> hi
<annonymus> ikonia, 
<ikonia> ?
<annonymus> How are you? today
<ikonia> fine
<ikonia> just writing an email to hangarhosting.net
<ikonia> so a litle buy
<ikonia> busy
<annonymus> hi
<annonymus> ikonia, 
<annonymus> ikonia, 
<annonymus> can someone help me/
<annonymus> ikonia, please help me
<bazhang> help is being enabled annonymus 
<annonymus> oh ok
<annonymus> but i need to talk to ikonia 
<bazhang> not the kind you want, but still help
<annonymus> i have an bot sending messages over irc to ubuntu channels
<annonymus> i need to delete it QUIQK
<annonymus> im running ubuntu 15.10
<annonymus> please help QUICK
<liveuser> ikonia, 
<ikonia> yes ?
<liveuser> sorry for that
<liveuser> do u know the spam mesages from iceman_?
<liveuser> ikonia, 
<ikonia> yes ?
<liveuser> do u know the spam mesages from iceman_?
<ikonia> yes, what about them ?
<liveuser> so they are from me. Im sorry about them i find the problem. my laptop was virused and some program intalled a bot that send random messages to irc. right now im reinstalling my laptop. right now im on an live usb
<ikonia> nah, they are not a virus
<ikonia> you did it on purpose as the logs show
<ikonia> it's all included in my email to hangarhosting
<liveuser> it was an virus that cracked my laptop
<ikonia> same way you lied and said it was your brother
<liveuser> this is real
<liveuser> can u do something for me please?
<ikonia> I think we'll let the people at hangarhosting sort it
<ikonia> as you proved in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> you did it manually
<ikonia> and the logs show
<ikonia> so lets see what hangarhosting say about your behaviour with all the logs
<liveuser> i will never join irc,forums ubuntu stuff etc i will never touch ubuntu again but please dont send that email
<ikonia> I'm sure they can track down Dragos Criste pretty easy
<ikonia> no, that mail is getting sent
<ikonia> with all the logs and details
<liveuser> i will give you anything
<ikonia> don't want anything
<liveuser> please
<liveuser> my pc was virused
<ikonia> lies
<liveuser> not ant lies
<ikonia> yes it is
<liveuser> please trust me this time
<ikonia> I respect the truth
<liveuser> how can i prove it?
<ikonia> I punish lies
<liveuser> this is TRUTH
<liveuser> please trust me for this one thime
<ikonia> no
<liveuser> why?
<ikonia> I hope the people at hangarhosting believe you, most so when they see you spamming :) to me in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> which isn't a virus
<ikonia> thats you typing it
<ikonia> and you sending me messages in private
<liveuser> yes that is a REAL virus
<ikonia> lets hope they trust you
<ikonia> well, lets see what the hangarhosting people say
<ikonia> good luck with that
<ikonia> bye now
<liveuser> before i go i got one more question to u
<ikonia> I'm too busy typing my email
<ikonia> takes time to pull all the logs together
<wiier> hello
<ikonia> hi
<wiier> how are you today
<ikonia> fine
<ikonia> busy typing emails
<wiier> to who?
<ikonia> not your concern 
<wiier> i already know
<ikonia> then why ask ?
<wiier> just wanted to know if someone can trust you
<ikonia> nope
<wiier> im from hangarhosting
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> you're using the same PC as Dragos
<wiier> actualy no im just using the same network
<ikonia> oh, the mac address looks the same
<ikonia> what's you're name
<ikonia> your
<wiier> do u want to know my name?
<ikonia> yes, thats why I just asked
<wiier> why?
<ikonia> to know who I'm talking to 
<ikonia> if you don't want to tell me thats fine
<wiier> Stefaniu Criste
<wiier> founder of hangarhosting
<ikonia> I'll add that to the email I send
<bazhang> brother of dragos
<ikonia> that Dragos is pretending to be someone else
<ikonia> that will look good
<ikonia> going to take a few hours to pull all this email info together
<wiier> why
<ikonia> lots of logs showing Dragos has been a problem from 2014 and all todays stuff too
<wiier> can u do something for me?
<ikonia> no
<wiier> why?
<ikonia> I don't want to 
<wiier> why?
<wiier> pk
<wiier> ok
<wiier> ikonia
<ikonia> yes ?
<wiier> i just tell the hangarhosting dudes the problem
<ikonia> don't worry I'll tell them
<ikonia> and I'll tell netprojtect.ro who own their IP range that their IP's are being used to cause a problem
<wiier> actualy it was my laptop the problem
<ikonia> I don't care 
<wiier> why?
<ikonia> you're wasting my time, I'll get back to writing my email
<ikonia> bye now
<wiier> why are u so mean?
<ikonia> nothing mean, you've been a problem for a while now, I've asked you nicely to stop, you continued
<wiier> ok i will stop forever
<wiier> ok?
<wiier> i will never use ubuntu irc anymore
<ikonia> you continue to tell lies, rather than just be honest, so I feel no other option but to contact hangarhosting and netproject
<ikonia> oh, so you admit you're the same person now ?
<wiier> if i will quit using this irc will u stop sending the email?
<ikonia> no
<wiier> why
<ikonia> you still lies
<wiier> take a look yourself i will quit ok?
<wiier> and never come back\
<ikonia> the email is being sent - there is nothing you can do/say to stop that
<wiier> why?
<ikonia> hangarhosting and netprotect will get a full account and logs of your behaviour and lies
<wiier> i will never use irc or stuff like that never i will quit ok?
<ikonia> no
<wiier> why?
<wiier> this is not a lie
<ikonia> you can keep saying that, but it won't change anything
<wiier> why are u mean?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-11-13
<ax3ldev> salut
